# Raw meat for gsd



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Can a gsd digest raw meat?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

yes...........


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Which of the following is the best way to feed meat to a gsd

1. Boiled

2. Marinated in curd or yogurt 

3. Raw (cleaned in hot salted water).


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

raw. you don't do nothing to it.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

How to feed Chicken fat?

Raw 

or use it like oil or lard while cooking dog food


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

B.A.R.F./Raw Feeding - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Just give the meat to your dog out of the package. Dogs have very strong stomach acids that kill the bad bacteria. The raw meat contains live enzymes that are very beneficial to a dog's digestion. Curing the meat or boiling it will kill those enzymes.

I just feed my dog a raw diet: Raw meat, raw bones, raw eggs, raw liver and organ meats. He won't eat raw fish, but sometimes he'll eat it if frozen, and he will eat canned sardines and canned salmon.

For anyone interested in a raw diet, I highly recommend "Give Your Dog a Bone", by Ian Billinghurst:

[ame]http://www.amazon.ca/Give-Your-Dog-Bone-Commonsense/dp/0646160281[/ame]


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Raw, and do not clean it in hot salted water.
Your dog needs more than muscle meat to have a balanced diet. There also need to be edible bones and organs.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks. 
Actually we dot get meat from a shop in a packet. 

The butcher slaughters chicken right in front of you. So the meat contains raw blood or feathers.

We clean it first, before cooking.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

"we dot get " TYPO

"We do not....


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Even better!!! Fresh and full of natural stuff that the packaged stuff lacks. If I could get chickens freshly slaughtered with feet, insides and some feathers left, I'd take it! 

The other day, my dog caught a grouse and ate it ( I live by the woods). The only thing left when he was done was the head and some of the feathers. THAT is the natural diet they were designed to eat, and feeding raw is my way of trying to copy that natural diet. A wild canid will catch a rabbit and eat it whole, bones, skin, fur and all. The grouse my dog caught (about the size of a small chicken), was eaten whole, after he bit the head off and spit it out, and pulled the larger feathers off. Keeta was a great mouser, hunting mice in the fields and eating them whole - bones and fur included. Their strong stomach acids can digest the bones of small animals, and will kill the bacteria that would be harmful to us humans.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks. Good to know. Now I am getting a naughty idea.

Will it be a good idea to give your a gsd, a live chicken in a confined area.

Let him/her hunt it and eat it.

My first dog was a german spitz in my school days. Although a small dog, she was an expert in hunting chicken.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL, not sure if I would do it with a live chicken. Grouse are common here where I live, and he's often chased them, but never caught one as they do fly. 

I wouldn't want my dog to learn that live chickens are for chasing and killing. One day I might want to raise chickens of my own, and some of the people in the neighbourhood keep chickens, so I would worry about 'teaching' my dog to go after live chickens. 

If I have an already dead bird, and I give it to him that is a different association, then him having his hunt drive kick in at the sight/sound/smell of chickens. A chicken is a bit big for an entire meal though. And since your dog isn't used to raw, you want to start out gradually with the raw meat for his system to adjust, otherwise you'll have some real issues with diarrhea. Start with some raw chicken with bones for a few day, then try some chicken organ meat (like liver), then gradually introduce other types of meat. If a person is going to feed raw, it is important to introduce variety in terms of feeding: meat, bone, and organs (liver, spleen, kidney, etc), and variety in terms of sources of protein (chicken, beef, pork, fish, rabbit, and other types of protein when one can get it like venison, bison, fish, lamb/sheep, and so on).


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks again. I posted a thread on "history of gsd in India" in stories forum. Hope you will enjoy it.


----------



## DanielEHayes (Aug 19, 2020)

Chiming in very late to this discussion as I am new. Bishop developed a probable heart hermangioscarcoma diagnosed by a cardiologist. I started feeding him raw meats straight from the package. We did one round of chemo before I decided from reading scientific literature that I didnt want to spend $500 a pop to make my dog feel like dirt and maybe get an extra month.
We did the Turkey Tail mushroom that his primary oncologist suggested which I think helped a lot. I found raw meat was the thing that got him eating the most. She also said about feeding raw meat "Whatever gets him to eat". 

The secondary oncologist said "Raw meat is dangerous". I said, "He's a carnivore so its lower risk". SO said, "Dogs are not true carnivores, they are obligate carnivores". I made it a point to avoid that oncologist going forward.


I switched regular vets during this stupid pandemic for his annual. Since it was stupid Corona protocols we talked on the phone of the visit. I told her about his raw diet and said, "I know there is increased risk of food borne illness to him but the trade off is worth it." I wanted to just cut her off at the pass. She said, "There isn't just an increased risk to the dog from eating it but to you from handling the raw meat." Wut? I just bit my tongue and decided that if B ever needed a regular vet again we were continuing to shop. That one had me pissed almost literally for weeks. Better never grill again..I might die. She actually told me that crap during this stupid "pandemic" when everyone is being told to wash their hands for 20 seconds every 30 seconds.

He was diagnosed in January of 2019. When I took him in to his PO in November 2019 she was extremely surprised and excited to see him. She told me, "Whatever you are doing, don't change a thing." He just passed on August 19th 2020. We got over 17 months when 6 months is the average.

I think the raw meat really helped him. I was also rolling some tart cherries into some of the "meatballs" I usually fed him. Keep in mind wolves DO eat some plant matter, like berries and whatnot found in the GI tract of their prey. I think the tart cherries helped him with his arthritis and general inflammation. I know they help me. I'd read somewhere that supplementing lecithin was a good idea if you were feeding straight meat so we did that too.

Also, one of my massage clients has a 13 year old Husky that was doing poorly. I suggested that he feed "T" raw meat. He had a package of commercially packed venison frozen in his freezer that he took out and thawed. He texted me later and said that "T" who had very little energy had started running all over the house right after he ate it. We both didnt think the meat had that instantaneous of a physical effect. We did think that it was like "YES!!!! What just happened? YES YES YES!!" and it kind of mentally picked him up. He had moved shortly after that and It was a while between our appointments. It was to my great pleasure that "T" was doing REALLY well. I asked my client and he said he had continued to feed him the raw meat and he thought it had made a difference.


----------

